# Winter Mods Part 3



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks to Modmyrv.com for this idea. I have installed a shower dispenser so I won't have to keep up and secure bottles and soap in the shower area.









This cabinet door once was hinged at the bottom with a laundry hamper. I have since removed the hamper and changed the door so that is is hinged from the left side. This will provide a bit more storage for the bath tissues and such. I kept the handle on the top of the door so I wont have to lean over any more than I need to to open it. Lazy huh! 
















We found that the slide out / sleeping area gets cool in colder weather, more so than the rest of the living space. I installed insulation under the mattress to help prevent cold air from seeping through the thin wood and getting the mattress cold.









Got our Outbackers license plate holder!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Excellent work!!!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Great mods, I go out all through the winter, so that is why I dont like the bed on the slideout, but I am sure the insulation helps.


----------

